# Bump it - hair tool



## Andi (Nov 28, 2008)

BUMP IT UP!

I read about this in a beauty blog and it looks like a great product for people that want that voluminous bump look without having to tease your hair (I know I hate doing that because I feel like itÂ´s really damaging).

Has anyone tried it? IÂ´m thinking about ordering it soon


----------



## Anna (Nov 29, 2008)

omg i want one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nanzmck (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool idea! I thought it was weird that there is a disclaimer that "Bumpits are not edible" on the instructions page.

Let us know how it works if you do get one!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL nanzmck. prehaps people get hungry whilst doing their hair and want a nibble..

mm nomnom bumpits


----------



## speedy (Nov 29, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 29, 2008)

oooh! I like the look of that!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty cool!

lol @ the demo video though


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a cool idea but I wonder how comfortable it would be.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oooh I like the look of that! I love that 'bump' look, that looks like a handy tool... I wonder how securely it stays in though.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 29, 2008)

i have htem... and i find they are a pain in the butt. at least for people llike me who have thin hair and want more volume. even in the normal size the hight of the bump is excessivly large and in order to have enough hair to cover the bumpit, the bump it has to be so far back on my head that it looks rather silly.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw this too. I really wanted to try it.


----------



## hannahbeaar812 (Nov 30, 2008)

thats cool i want to try it!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2008)

watching the vids again, it irritated me how much was just a repetition of what we'd already seen. I wonder if anything else would work just as well. I know here in oz, you can get foam insert pads, or maybe they're material? with the same idea.

Like Bec, I also wonder how secure they are...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 30, 2008)

they are pretty secure but again they are huge... and they are a really hard plastic idk i expected something a little more rubbery not so stuff and hard.

i think if you got foam or something in the color of your hair and cut it to the size you wanted it would prob work just as well


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 1, 2008)

While it looks pretty cool I really don't tease my hair often and I'd be scared that it'd fall out lol


----------



## hazel06 (Dec 4, 2008)

i want to get those but know if there worth it


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 12, 2008)

has anyone else used these?

im really considering it.


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

That's pretty neat!! Head falsies? Lol. And a great price!!


----------



## AVfan (Dec 13, 2008)

I heard about this and saw the website last week I'd like to try it too! But am a little worried with what others have said about having thin hair its harder to try putting it in I have thin hair myself so maybe this wouldn't be such a good idea?... is there anything else that anyone knows of that is similar to this but maybe more ideal?


----------



## caligirl510 (Mar 15, 2009)

i wanna try this i have a wedding coming up and i wanna see if this would work for me better than trying to make that bump by myself .. i have thick hair so ill probably try this.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 15, 2009)

I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly wanted to get it, but after reading all the bad reviews online I decided not to. I still want it though.


----------



## jewele (Mar 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have htem... and i find they are a pain in the butt. at least for people llike me who have thin hair and want more volume. even in the normal size the hight of the bump is excessivly large and in order to have enough hair to cover the bumpit, the bump it has to be so far back on my head that it looks rather silly. Me too!!! My hair is thin and you can see the teeth through the top. It's a bit too high for me, it looks odd. So I tried the small ones on the crown but that looks weird also. Honestly I'm disappointed with this. I got if from SallyBeauty.com so I think I can return it to the store. Don't get this unless you have super thick hair and a perfectly round head.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jewele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too!!! My hair is thin and you can see the teeth through the top. It's a bit too high for me, it looks odd. So I tried the small ones on the crown but that looks weird also. Honestly I'm disappointed with this. I got if from SallyBeauty.com so I think I can return it to the store. Don't get this unless you have super thick hair and a perfectly round head. yes this happenes to me too!

i was the one who said they had it before. i still have them since i cant bring myself to throw them out since i paid for them and have only used them one time... to show people that they are really not the best product. darn me being suckered into buying them


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, as a stylist, I use these a lot when I do up-do's on clients; I've never had a problem with clients with thin hair and covering the teeth...I suppose if you are trying to get it perfect yourself it would be a bit difficult, but since I put it into the clients hair I'm able to manipulate the hair around the bump. Personally I have normal hair; not thick and not thin. I have no problem with putting them in myself.


----------



## onespoiledgirl (Jul 6, 2009)

I was really excited about the Bump it and wanted it bad .....I waited for this product to come out at walgreens......yes walgreen's does now sell the REAL Bump its now. I hate it! My hair is thick and really long and the bump it had no problem staying in place but i looked like an ALIEN....so i wouldn't even waste your money on it...


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 6, 2009)

i think they're a load of crap. i'll stick with teasing.

:]

even with tease it's sometimes hard for me to get the front top part to stay up. they seem like you'd be able to tell where they were since they're only like an inch wide. so your hair would have like an inch of volume then flop down again..

doesn't seem well.


----------



## CheerBear (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought it at an exhibition in my city and tried it out today...I thought it worked really well! My hair is pretty thick and dark and I was shown little tips and tricks on how to use it: the lady told me to lightly tease (since my hair is slippery) just to get it to hold onto the bumpit a little better. It took very little time and looked great! I didn't really feel it on my head either =)

However, I can see why it may show through for girls who have thinner hair...I think one of the other demonstrators' bumpits was showing through...she was blonde and her hair looked pretty thin.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

eyeroll...

I told my sister about this thread but she was still determined to buy it. I wonder what she'll think of it when it arrives?


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eyeroll...
I told my sister about this thread but she was still determined to buy it. I wonder what she'll think of it when it arrives?

This made me laugh so hard. I have a sister like this too. You wish they would just read some reviews first.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

lol - she never does! I'll let you guys know what she thinks. She'll probably be all 'no, it works, I really like it'


----------



## laurie_lu (Jul 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this thing looks really fake when in someone's hair?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2009)

well my sister got hers yesterday. She loves it! but then she hasn't worn it for a whole evening yet. I'm glad she likes it though!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 22, 2009)

I still want to try it. I have thick hair, maybe it will work for me.


----------



## katg73 (Aug 6, 2009)

I did some serious research on this item and have found that if you have *thin* hair, like a lot of us do... this definitely is not for you (even though that's WHY we would want that bump in the first place!). So then it becomes practically useless because if you have enough thick hair to cover the thing, you might as well style it yourself w/o some concoction!

THEN.. I also found that you STILL have to tease the hair with the bump it! WHOOOOAA... isn't this supposed to be an alternative to teasing? Sheesh. I recommend looking at videos on youtube if you wanna learn how to bump your hair the right way. Lalala...

Have a great day!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Aug 13, 2009)

This sounds really nice actually. Teasing is so bad for hair, the less teasing the better for me


----------



## perlanga (Aug 30, 2009)

They work my friend Heather used it yesterday when we went out for her bday. it looked so volumized and pretty.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm bumping this up because I bought this the other day and I absolutely love it. My biggest concern was it falling out, but I bobby pinned it down on each end and had no problems. I even took a nap and it looked fine when I got up (I also used hairspray though). I really doubt I'll ever use the huge one though...I'll stick with the medium.

Here I am with it a bit far back so it doesn't look that high from the front






Here I moved it forward because I wanted the height to be more noticeable in front






Side view






I was really hesitant about buying it because of all the bad reviews, but I'm so glad I did...I love big hair



.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that does look nice Tiff! I didn't buy it bc everyone said it was horrible but now I definitely will. You should do a tut on how to use it



.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne! I have thick hair but it's pretty fine so I have to use a decent amount of hairspray to keep it in place, but otherwise I don't have a problem keeping it hidden



.

I'll probably make a tutorial on how I use it sometime soon. I don't know how much it costs at other places, but I got mine at Target for $10 and it came with 3(the medium one I used plus a tiny one and a huge one).


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I need to post a pic I have I put the tiny one in my baby's head (6 months) and you couldn't see it. She was bumping it up, lol. It never fell out. I did it for fun and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## thealmightyval (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a few sets of them but I rarely used them. They are a pain in the butt most of the time and sometimes if you are clubbing really hard (like I do) they become loose and you spend WAY too much time in the mirror trying to fix them.

It stinks because all the other chicks around you are trying to squeeze in to wash their hands and look at you like you are retarded.

My suggestion...stick to teasing. It's easier.


----------



## forevernars (Oct 27, 2009)

This is totally off topic and random lol but my niece, my sisters daughter she is 14 years old and you wouldn't believe what she can do with hair it's amazing!! I have her do my hair every time I'm over visiting my sisters house. she literally makes me from flat




to FAB



I'm going to have to take some before and after photo's sometime I think people should really see what a talented young lady she is


----------



## PYNKiE (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! I have the Hollywood Bumpit which is the tall one. Got mine at Premier Orlando a couple of years ago. I love it. It is super esy to use and they stay in all day. I do recommend teasing just a little so the bottom of the Bumpit will grab your hair. It has little hook/prong things that grab your hair and allow it to stay. You can create tons of different looks with a Bumpit too.

And I did notice when I had my hair really layered the Bumpit was easily seen. So I would say if you have ultra layered hair go for a smaller size.

Hope I helped!


----------



## nikky (Nov 24, 2009)

It's just better to get the top of your hair layered and bump it with the curling iron.


----------



## mebs786 (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to try them... Great idea!


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

i've nvever tried it, but i heard good things about it


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 14, 2009)

This was the fashion back in the 60's to have a "bump" in your hair;and fashions to make a comeback.[Kind of like 80's disco hair?}

To each their own,but I do think it looks silly.


----------



## Galia (Dec 15, 2009)

There are a lot of reviews on YouTube about this Bump-it thing.

I liked the one of *xteeener*, very informative... I am not allowed to post links yet, so you can find this review by the name: "BUMPITS Tutorial and Review"


----------



## Megnolia (Dec 15, 2009)

It makes me giggle whenever that commercial comes on.

I don't think I would ever wear one, because I'd be too self conscious about whether people could see it through my hair or not.


----------



## hollyxann (May 13, 2010)

Here is a picture of me with mine in a few months ago.

I LOVE them. And I get so many compliments when I have them in.


----------



## HisBunny (May 13, 2010)

I was so happy when i first saw this i couldnt wait to get it cuz i always bump my hair but when it came in and tried it. It wouldnt stay on it would fall off no matter what. i gave it to my sister and it works well for her my hair is to thin for it =[


----------

